# My Thoughts On Akasa AK-HD-03-BK HDD Silncing/Cooling Kit



## Babylonian

wonderful review
many thanks
REP+









after reading ur review i was confident enough to purchase this kit from the site u mentioned
i ordered it on the early morning of 4th of June, and i received it on the morning of 5th of june !
it was a free delivery too !
i bought it so i can use it to install my hdd at the bottom of an Antec Mini P180 case, and hence be able to remove both hdd cages and install 2 front intake fans instead of one










imho, every owner of an Antec Mini P180 case should purchase this kit !


----------



## thepiratemonk3y

I'm considering picking up a pair of these for my Antec 900. Can't decide between this or the Scythe Hard Disk Stabilizers though. Anyone here have experience with both?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepiratemonk3y* 
I'm considering picking up a pair of these for my Antec 900. Can't decide between this or the Scythe Hard Disk Stabilizers though. Anyone here have experience with both?

Well, I haven't had any experience with the stabilizers. I would think the scythe would do a better job at isolating the noise, maybe at the expense of cooling/looks. If you're anything like me, just go for whatever is cheapest


----------



## Swiftes

Nice review mate, I wish I hadn't spend the few quid I had left in PayPal, as I could have got one. Sigh.


----------



## 98uk

Looks nice. I've been using the Nexus Double Twin HD mounts and vibration dampeners, they are very good to.

Thanks for your review Coffee, rep+


----------



## thepiratemonk3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Well, I haven't had any experience with the stabilizers. I would think the scythe would do a better job at isolating the noise, maybe at the expense of cooling/looks. If you're anything like me, just go for whatever is cheapest










That's the thing, the Scythes are cheaper for me being in the US. That and Akasa stuff seems to be pretty pricey over here just because its all imported which is truly unfortunate.

With whatever setup I choose these are going in an Antec 900 and will have a fan blowing right over them so I don't think heat/cooling is going to be a big issue.


----------



## spiderdim

hey guys I test it too that product. Looks nice with good prize. i think it will help a lot of people with case which takes few hard disk drives

http://www.cpusers.gr/showthread.php?t=2676


----------



## fedex1993

Looks good. What program you using to see the temps and read speed and what not?


----------



## coffeejunky

That is CrystalDiskInfo
http://crystalmark.info/software/Cry...o/index-e.html
Its a really handy tool. It can also set AAM, which can drastically reduce HDD noise at the cost of increased latency.


----------

